# keeping live bait for more than a few hours.



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

If I want to get a few croaker or pinfish for the pier can i just keep them in a bubble bucket till the morning?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you got good batteries, yes. Also have a second set for the next day.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

An extra bucket of un used water would help for a fresh refil next morning


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Keep them cold as well. I usually drop a frozen 16 oz water bottle in the bucket/ live well when storing bait overnight. The cooler water has better oxygen solubility.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I use a 120 volt plug in aquarium pump for longer term runs to save the batteries on my shrimp pail.... also freeze some water bottles and drop one in the pail to keep the water cool, otherwise I find cooked, Dead shrimp.... I would suggest the same for what you are wanting to do...


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

I keep finger mullet, pinfish, and sometimes live shrimp for days till I use them. I have a ton of aquariums on racks so I have a place for them to go. The most important thing that I do is just make sure that the specific gravity (salinity) is similar to what they were found in. I do that by adding marine salt mix and testing with a hydrometer.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

as long as you do not overcrowd your container. they die in the open ocean due to lack of oxygen and in a pail also. use the air thing and ice like said above. more than 50 in a trolling bucket are gonna choke no matter what you do.


----------

